# pidgies need a home



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi all, I have a plea....my best friend passed away and her pidgies need a home. her hubby is selling the house and moving away. The one is a female named "Mama bird" . Mama bird is between 7 and 8 years old, she has a fused wing and cannot fly. She was found with the wing already healing as a baby. The other is a male? (Im pretty sure coz he is doing the "dance") He is less than a year old. I have him coz he will not eat ...he picks but does not appear to be getting it yet. He is tube fed three times a day. Im hoping he will learn to eat soon. I cant keep them, and her husband says no one will want an old bird like Mama. I told him to let me try to find a home for them. I live in Mesa Arizona...if anyone is in my area and could find room in theyre heart and home for these sweeties, I would be eternally grateful. Send me a private E-mail at [email protected] say your from the pidgie club so I dont delete it. Thank you all so much.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I hope you can find a home for them nearby. If not, then I will be happy to take them if you can ship them or otherwise get them to me in Southern California.

Has the younger bird never eaten on his own or is this something new? If the eating problem just started, then I would be checking for canker or another problem that could be causing this.

Terry


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

*reply to TA*

Hi, I dont know about this younger one...I showed her how to tube feed as a baby...she had a heart of gold and saved every bird she came across.. This younger one"Tumbleweed" is his name, he is huge! healthy, no signs of canker , his mouth is clear with no odors. He is just stubborn or missing her? I would like to find a home here but if all else fails. ... Thanks for the interest. Ill keep ya posted.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry that you lost your best friend, and thank you for helping her pigeons find a new home. I hope you find a wonderful home for them. If they go to Terry, I know you've found a wonderful home.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

hello, hello. Good news. I found two ladies here in Mesa that are willing to take the pidgies. One is not far from me so I can go them whenever I want. She has two other rescue pidgies and they will have friends. Ill keep ya posted.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Birdbabe said:


> hello, hello. Good news. I found two ladies here in Mesa that are willing to take the pidgies. One is not far from me so I can go them whenever I want. She has two other rescue pidgies and they will have friends. Ill keep ya posted.


That's great news! Thank you for letting us know!

Terry


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

I hope these ladies are not flacking on me, I havent heard back from either of them.....hmmmmmm maybe give them another day or so> Im getting suspicios, maybe its coz Im such a pesimist.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Birdbabe said:


> I hope these ladies are not flacking on me, I havent heard back from either of them.....hmmmmmm maybe give them another day or so> Im getting suspicios,*maybe its coz Im such a pesimist.*



I'm sorry you haven't heard from them. Please let us know the outcome of this, as I'm sure there will be others willing to offer them a home.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They usually don't have an appetite to even want to feed themselves when they're being fed Kaytee three times per day. You're probably going to have to resort to "tough love" in order to teach that young'un to eat.

Pidgey


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

I have cut him down to two feedings a day...5am and 5 pm. Only 35 cc's each time. He still not eating on his own. Still picks but dosent seem to swallow any. he is very amorous right now.....dancing for my one eyed dove. She could care less. the other pidge is still at my friends house in the aviary, I checked on her yesterday, she is doing well. Still havent heard from the two who "seemed" to want to adopt them.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi all, I now have mama bird....went over to get her this morning. She was scared but is now temporarily residing in my third bedroom.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What's the plan for these birds ? I'm still willing to take them if you can get them to me.

Terry


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Terry your a doll, I have never shipped birds before....havent a clue how or who. It is obviously overnight.otherwise give me some input on how to ship birds. The whole thing makes me nervous, as you could understand.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Birdbabe said:


> Terry your a doll, I have never shipped birds before....havent a clue how or who. It is obviously overnight.otherwise give me some input on how to ship birds. The whole thing makes me nervous, as you could understand.


http://www.hm-e.net/

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=235629&postcount=1

here's a couple of links for you. You need to order the box, contact your local Post Office and let them know when you want to ship the bird and let them check and make sure it can be shipped and set it up. Ship only on Monday or Tuesday, in case of any delay.
I shipped a bird from VA to WA last week. Was guaranteed 2 day delivery. Bird left here at 3:00 Monday afternoon and was in Washington at 10:30 the next morning. Boy was I shocked!!  but happily so. The PO will no longer guarantee overnight, but that doesn't mean they won't get there over night. That's just so the PO doesn't have to refund your money.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The links that Renee posted for you should give you all the info. Just let me know if you decide to Express Mail them to me.

Terry


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi , Im back....got another couple leads about adoption here in az. One in queen creek and one in gilbert. Ill see how that goes. Im sorry to keep ya hanging but I really would like to adopt them locally if I can. Forgive my flakiness. Just want whats least stessful for these birds


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Birdbabe said:


> Hi , Im back....got another couple leads about adoption here in az. One in queen creek and one in gilbert. Ill see how that goes. Im sorry to keep ya hanging but I really would like to adopt them locally if I can. Forgive my flakiness. Just want whats least stessful for these birds


No problem! I, too, would rather that they find a home that they can be driven to locally rather than being shipped. Shipping is plenty safe, but it is always a worry until they actually safely arrive at their destination.

Terry


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

well we fianally found a home for my friends babies. A nice older man and his wife have a small farm in Queen Creek and are willing to take them. he has other farm birds and lots of trees and shelters for them all. He will get them next week sometime...this week is too hectic for me being a chef and work is killer right now. Im so glad, they seem like really nice people. he also has exotic birds so he is a birdie lover.He calls himself birdman I know my friend is looking down at me happy that her babies are going to be loved and cared for.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's great news! I'm very glad you found a good home!

Terry


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks Terry! have a great Thaksgiving....think of me, Ill be cooking 240 Turkeys!!!!


----------

